# 2009 Cervelo S2 Cables - ICS2



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

Getting pretty fed up with the bad internal cable routing (ICS2) and the poor shifting on my 09 S2.

Cervelo only used the ICS2 on the 09 S2 and then switched to the ICS3 for 2010.

It truly was a very bad design.

Other than the crappy cable routing I love the S2. It's a great bike and I really don't want to get rid of it.

Has anyone switched to Shimano Di2 for this bike? Were you able to route the wires inside the frame?

This looks like my only option if I want to keep the bike even though it will be expensive.

Thanks,

BD


----------



## Nitram (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats the ICS2 stuff mean ? And ICS3 ? I'm also not too impressed with the mushy shifting on my S2 and I'm been thinking about the run of the shifter cables under the bars then in a tight loop up and down into the holes in the top of the frame. It looks to me like a system that is likely to give problems and the dodgy shifting seems a bit predictable.

Has anyone come up with an improvement ?

Cheers,
Nitram


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Though I have not attempted this from what I understand on the Cervelo forum is that you could use lengths of housing just long enough to extend up through the top tube, add housing splices then housing to the shifters. With the housing being split you can feed cable in at the top tube and no longer have to fight with the down tube stops. This may help things ...

ICS2 to ICS3 -



bddbb said:


> Getting pretty fed up with the bad internal cable routing (ICS2) and the poor shifting on my 09 S2.
> 
> Cervelo only used the ICS2 on the 09 S2 and then switched to the ICS3 for 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Nitram said:


> Whats the ICS2 stuff mean ? And ICS3 ? I'm also not too impressed with the mushy shifting on my S2 and I'm been thinking about the run of the shifter cables under the bars then in a tight loop up and down into the holes in the top of the frame. It looks to me like a system that is likely to give problems and the dodgy shifting seems a bit predictable.
> 
> Has anyone come up with an improvement ?
> 
> ...


ICS2 and ICS3 are the internal cable routing systems that Cervelo used in 2009, and 2010 on, respectively. ICS2 had internal cable stops accessed through small ports on the down tube, and is a pain in the butt to work on. If you have an S2 or S3 from 2009 (other than the S3 TdF) you have ICS2. If you have a newer bike then you have ICS3. 

I have my ICS2 Cervelo S3 shifting well, but the pressure required to activate the lever is higher than normal. That said, it is accurate and consistent, so I won't complain. Setup was annoying, but really not that hard in the end.


----------

